# First Rigs Trip in our CC



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a 25' HydraSport Vector CC and usually wait for blue water to come in around the Nipple/Elbow to do our trolling but with the beautiful weather this weekend, we said screw it and headed 80ish miles out to the rip.

Left the launch at daylight and made it to the ghetto in about 2.5 hours running at 27 knots while getting right around 2nm/gallon. Trolled the Petronius for a couple of hours and caught two football yellowfin and a blackfin. The bonito were having their way with our baits so we left the Petronius and trolled around until we found the rip. It was actually on the north side of the rig but steadily moving south.

We took the rip east and trolled it for four hours where we caught three dolphin, one being a gaffer and the other two being close. No billfish or wahoo unfortunately, although my partner swears he saw a blue take a swipe at one of our i'landers. The rip turned SE and was starting to get a less defined, so we decided to head up the hill, making a pit stop for some mingos.

All told, we burned 101 gallons of fuel, making it back with 74 in reserve, plus the 20 gallons we brought on board, (just in case 😄)
The distance intimidated us initially, but now, with having done it, there will definitely be future trips out there. Already planning an overnighter to the Ram when the water good and the weather is nice!

Will try to add pictures later.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you might start thinking about a satellite phone just in case there's nobody out there to be hailed.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

forgot to congrate you on your fuel burn calculation. now you know, go every weekend. 
jack


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

jack2 said:


> you might start thinking about a satellite phone just in case there's nobody out there to be hailed.
> jack


We have an EPIRB and plan to buddy boat when possible, but a Sat phone is a good extra layer of security!


----------



## Davidcobia07 (Jul 21, 2019)

iJabo said:


> We have an EPIRB and plan to buddy boat when possible, but a Sat phone is a good extra layer of security!


Good post. I bought a Garmin In Reach SE. it is the best safety investment I made. Around $300 and $12/month. Let’s my onshore people see where I’m located every 15 min. Tracking. Plus text and SOS feature works flawlessly. I have a 22 cc and go to the Spur often. Offshore weather updates are available. Gives me a good up to date forecast.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on a successful trip! It’s been a while since I’ve landed a yellowfin on the troll. Maybe I am due next trip out 

Would be glad to be a buddy boat If your trips and mine align. so feel free to send me your info in a text- 8504269441.

On the safety topic- i have used SpotX and garmin inreach and stayed with the garmin. Sat phone is great too- just have something just in case. Eventually something will happen.

Great post- thanks!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice report and congrats on a successful first trip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I hated about my KW I use to have, only a 90 gal tank so 28 miles is all I ever ventured out... Glad ya'll had a great trip and will feel more at ease next time!


----------

